# Mouse or Mole in house? Questions?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it was a mole in the house, it would not be attracted by the peanut butter---

The poor thing will simply die inside a house--they can't adapt to houses and will die of thirst ----

My old cat often brought me moles as gifts----He was a great hunter and liked to share his good fortune.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I doubt a mole could fun across a wall and a coarse texture surface is usually required for mice.

Consider these Victor traps without peanut butter. They supposedly come from the factory pre- baited and maybe the ants won't be a problem.









I've considered suggesting counseling to my wife because of the mouse phobia, have you considered that. :biggrin2:


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

From your explanation of all incidents, I concluded that it must be a mole. Rats usually leave droppings all around the house where they intrude, but droppings are missing in your case, it seems more like a mole infestation than a rat infestation. I suggest you have a pest control treatment if all this causing much of a trouble to you.


----------

